# Extra Rib



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

Has ANYONE ever heard of a GSD having a extra rib ?


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

I have heard of some dogs having an extra rib, as a matter of fact, my first dog, a lab, had one. Someone posted a picture recently and asked if one side of their dog looked different than the other and I wondered if it could be something like that, but felt the advice to check with the vet was good.


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

Yes it was my dog, the vet that did surgery on bella told me she had an extra rib I never knew dogs could have extra ribs 

So this is what it like when your dog had an extra rib ?


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

is this before or after surgery? if after, was it that way before. that looks like swelling to me, but of course, i am not a vet and this is the internet. personally i would be quite concerned. why would an "extra rib" cause an outswelling like that? makes no sense to me. please get another opinion from a different vet. i know, i know, hard and costly. but necessary to be absolutely sure.


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

Well that's what im trying to figure out im looking threw old pictures but I cant find a good picture that shows that side of her and we go to the vet Friday to get her stitches out the vet also said it could be a reaction from the shot they gave her but I'll be emailing photos to another vet 

Here's another look at it


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i just don't like the look of that. are you anywhere near a veterinary teaching hospital? surely you'd have noticed it if she's been that was for much time at all. how does it feel to the touch? hard? soft, squishy? does it seem to be painful to her when you touch her or run your hand over the area (with a bit of pressure)?


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

katieliz said:


> i just don't like the look of that. are you anywhere near a veterinary teaching hospital? surely you'd have noticed it if she's been that was for much time at all. how does it feel to the touch? hard? soft, squishy? does it seem to be painful to her when you touch her or run your hand over the area (with a bit of pressure)?


It's not pain with pressure its not squishy it feels like her ribs just rounded if that makes sense. bella acts normal she runs she plays she even lay down on that side with no issue and yes I'm near a vet but I switched from that vet to a new one


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

a veterinary teaching hospital/college is different from a veterinary clinic. they always have the latest technology, research and knowledge. i'm glad you switched from that first vet. good luck.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

To tell you the truth, I never saw it on Max, he weighed about 95 pounds so you couldn't see it. I was running my hands over him at one point and felt what I thought was a lump and took him in and the vet told me it was an extra rib.


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

newlie said:


> To tell you the truth, I never saw it on Max, he weighed about 95 pounds so you couldn't see it. I was running my hands over him at one point and felt what I thought was a lump and took him in and the vet told me it was an extra rib.


Yeah we will be going this Friday if it gets any bigger we will be going asap


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

ILoveBella478 said:


> Has ANYONE ever heard of a GSD having a extra rib ?


When Finn was about 16 weeks I thought his rib was sticking out and it felt as though it wasn't attached to his rib-cage.
The vet said it's called a "floating rib." 
Which is different than having an extra rib. But it's still good to know.


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

Findlay said:


> ILoveBella478 said:
> 
> 
> > Has ANYONE ever heard of a GSD having a extra rib ?
> ...


Never heard of that before definetly about to look it up


----------

